# Dog acting really weird



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Guys
I'm after some guidance:
Taz our little terrier x is acting really weird since Monday, he will not settle downstaris, he keep's running upstairs to our room on our bed, he was restless last night, kept my other half awake wimpering and licking his face, he got up as he thought he wanted a toilet, but as soon as the bedroom door opened he shot up on the bed and wouldn't move.
No change in the routine, eating of, drinking as normal, we are at a loss to what the matter with him!
He comes down stairs to greet us from work, he came down lunch time (i come home lunch times) he was okish then but this evening, he's dissapeared, he's very anxiuos, looking up in the corners of the room, he kept licking his lips if thats any relevance, Pete, my other half, had to restrian him to hold him on his lap as all he wanted to do was get out of the room! He continually is looking around looking unsettled. He appears a bit more relaxed upstairs, still not his 100% usual self. He's a right lap dog usually and won't leave Pete alone 
He's not hurt, we've checked him all over and there is nothing physically wrong with him that we can see.
Calling him downstairs won't work, we have to physically bring him down.
We are getting really worried, can anyone offer any advice??


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Is the dog worried by fireworks or anything? If this behaviour is only occuring during the evening it could be that. Or something could have upset him downstairs that only seemed minor to you. Sudden changes in behaviour should always be checked out by your vet though.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Do you just have the one dog? or do you have other dogs and cats?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

possible something has happened thats scared him, kids banging on the window or shouting through the letter box..


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Do you just have the one dog? or do you have other dogs and cats?


Yes, just him and no cats - he hates them!
Quiet around here, i guess we only notice it in the evenings as we work during the day, and he's always been used to us being out during the day.

I will book him into the vet tomorrow  Hope he doesn't think i'm being paranoid!

He's definately not right


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Meko said:


> possible something has happened thats scared him, kids banging on the window or shouting through the letter box..


 
Mmm could be, we'll never know, do you think he'll be like this forever now? or will he eventually get back to ole Taz?


----------



## loobylou (Nov 18, 2007)

Licking lips an be a sign of nausea, has he been sick at all? Does sound like some anxious reaction to something but def worth getting him checked out by a vet just to be sure. Hope he's back to his normal terrier self soon!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

PSGeckos said:


> Yes, just him and no cats - he hates them!
> Quiet around here, i guess we only notice it in the evenings as we work during the day, and he's always been used to us being out during the day.
> 
> I will book him into the vet tomorrow  Hope he doesn't think i'm being paranoid!
> ...


Ok is your house old ? 

Not tryin to scare you or anything my friend had a similar problem with her dog and after lots of money spent at vets they still had no clue...........until someone suggested the house could be haunted........dogs can sense things like that 

They had their house blessed and dog is back to normal self again now 

Dosnt have to be what it is but worth looking into if vets give a clean bill of health


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, my terrier follows 'things' around the house and growls and snarls into the direction she is following, dogs can sense spirits and what not so i would investigate that. My dog only does it downstairs too.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Have you seen any wasps/bees etc.....it's been a bit warmer lately......possible sting and may have frightened him........

Yes dogs and children are very well tuned in to spirits, he may well have picked up on something like this.....have you had any sad news lately or not too long back?.....depends how sceptical you maybe about it but i BET there are poeple on here somewhere that can validate spiritual experience


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

loobylou said:


> Licking lips an be a sign of nausea, has he been sick at all? Does sound like some anxious reaction to something but def worth getting him checked out by a vet just to be sure. Hope he's back to his normal terrier self soon!


Licking lips is a sign of stress. : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yes it is, and also a sign of food being about :lol2:


----------



## petal270775 (Jan 29, 2008)

*derby paranormal*

Hiya I used to go on sites with darby paranormal and some of the things that I have witnessed not over the top but not explainable is deff something to do with things or people not with us any more.

As for your dog I realy hope he settles down not got any explanations I wish I had I know how upsetting it is when you know your pets are not settled 

best wishes Diane


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yes it is, and also a sign of food being about :lol2:


Mine don't pause long enough to lick their lips when there's food about :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Mine don't pause long enough to lick their lips when there's food about :lol2:


LOL mine have no choice they have to wait outside kitchen aint big enough for them all to sit there drooling :lol2:


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

You know i thought about dogs sensing stuff and things, my house is 1960's, and no i've not had any deaths in my family.

I've checked my fire alarms, as i'm worried he's sensing impending doom!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

when you take him to the vets ask them to check for nueroligical things too just to be safe (sorry bout spelling)


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

funny my collie pups been like this mostly at night he sits and stares at the cheling and is looking realy sad for him self hes been going for shadows just now as well and gets realy upset when he sees one


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> funny my collie pups been like this mostly at night he sits and stares at the cheling and is looking realy sad for him self hes been going for shadows just now as well and gets realy upset when he sees one


Collies are really super sensitive and it isn't unusual for them to chase shadows, dust, lights, cars and just about anything else that moves. They are easily upset by seemingly unimportant things. This is why a farm bred collie isn't always great pet. They really need jobs to do.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Collies are really super sensitive and it isn't unusual for them to chase shadows, dust, lights, cars and just about anything else that moves. They are easily upset by seemingly unimportant things. This is why a farm bred collie isn't always great pet. They really need jobs to do.


 
Yeah springer is terrible i cant walk her in the dark as she tries to chase car headlights the nutta :whistling2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

lol yeah av always kept collies and know of the troubles thats why hes training to do agilaty now its just freaky watching him in the house even tho hes trained daily and walked if theres no training on for a good few hours twice a day and hes still mad altho at about 10 at night he gos off to bed lol


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

The thing that makes Bailey like your description is fireworks, matches being struck, clipper lighters being ignighted,
Lip licking is usually before sickness, but also can be toothache??
I wouldn't think ' a spirit' has suddenly appeared, are you still in the same house as before hun, not moved recently?
It's not anything to do with his back is it? has he totally recovered from that now? wondered if it could be pressure on a nerve that has happened in a certain room and now he associates that room with pain?


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Sorry to say but this sort of behaviour sounds like a neurologial issue to me.


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Guys

Well he appeared to be 'normal' this morning, did come downstairs, had breakfast and came into the living room, no looking around.

My next door neighbour was sanding their hallway, which would connect to our hallway, that my of upset him hearing that noise and not wondering where it was coming from? 

Daisy - Yup that was my first fear, but to be honest he has recovered so well from that, but we'll take him to the vet just for a once over.


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Mmmm i wonder if he sensed the earthquake and this was the build up to it???

Maybe a long shot, but it will be interesting too see if his behaviour changes now


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've just found this thread and was going to post that licking lips is also a sign of tooth problems, but Daisy beat me to it. I was also going to suggest that this kind of behaviour can also be caused by eyesight problems. Then I came to your final post. It could have been a build up to the earthquake because animals do sense these things.

My friend's grandmother lived in a Welsh pit village and had a deaf cat. Occasionally it used to behave strangely, just like your dog, and eventually they worked out that it always happened before there was a collapse in the pit!

It will be really interested to note whether this behaviour returns and then there's another quake within the next 2 weeks. Shouldn't take long to test it out as it seems that there's some sort of quake down your way about every year or so!


----------

